# Probador de transistores (especial paralos que trabajan en radio frecuencia)



## VichoT (Abr 11, 2008)

Buenas a todos esto es un circuito hecho por un amigo radioexperimentador. es muy bueno para aquellos le trabajan experimentando y probando circuito tras circuito este montaje les permitirá saber si un BJT esta en buen estado y lo mas importante en que frecuencia trabaja o tiene mayor  ganancia... tb podes añadirle otras cosas (mi version  incluye un indicador de HFE y próximamente un adaptador para transistores unipolares.)

*Principio de funcionamiento.*

Para probar transistores bipolares, debes colocar S1 en la posición adecuada (NPN o PNP según corresponda), conectar el transistor a probar a los terminales correspondientes marcados como Colector Base y Emisor. Mover  el control de regeneración P1 hasta que la lámpara de Neon encienda, es posible que la lámpara incandescente indicadora de fuga también encienda. No te preocupes esto es normal siempre y cuando encienda al final del recorrido de P1. Esto te indicara que trabajan a baja frecuencia o son de alta potencia. Si la lámpara indicadora de fuga enciende en todo el recorrido de P1 será indicio de que el transistor a prueba  esta en corto circuito (tiene fuga).
Si no conoces la disposición de los terminales del transistor que quieres probar deberás buscarte el dataste en la red o comenzar a “tantear” las conexiones  es decir ir probando cada combinación posible para la prueba del transistor. no te preocupes que el transistor no sufrirá daño con estas pruebas.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 11, 2008)

Le robaste la jabonera a tu hijo!  ;-)


----------



## VichoT (Abr 11, 2008)

jejeje  esperaba un comentario referente al cto o al montaje pero una broma = no es malo.....


BYE!


----------



## Nepper (Jul 24, 2008)

Che... ¿funciona si el transistor está montado en un circuito?
lo digo para no tener que sacar el transistor....


----------



## diego_z (Jul 24, 2008)

hola lindo circuito y se ve facil de hacer a ver si lo harmo y pruebo los resultados gracias por compartirlo


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 29, 2008)

Otro probadorsito de TRT!


----------



## walter4158 (Ago 29, 2008)

de cuantos voltios son los transformadores?


----------



## auca14 (Nov 3, 2009)

no comentas los valores del transformador


----------

